
Where Americans and Nutritionists Disagree - MrJagil
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/05/upshot/is-sushi-healthy-what-about-granola-where-americans-and-nutritionists-disagree.html?mabReward=A7&moduleDetail=recommendations-2&action=click&contentCollection=U.S.&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&src=recg&pgtype=article
======
sharemywin
I need to find these 1 in 10 nutritionists that say ice cream, bacon, french
fries and cookies are healthy.

~~~
maxerickson
I can imagine explanations. Like maybe they think how much matters a great
deal more than what.

